# Transformations!



## pwrstrk02

8 weeks - 2 yrs old. female golden, Abbie-Gail Paige Palmer


----------



## TuckersMom

I love her sideways smile haha! Tucker does that sometimes too. She is beautiful!


----------



## C's Mom

Beautiful pups. This thread needs more pics!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

I love then and now pictures! 

Molly at 2 months old:









5 months old:









1 year old:









And now! She'll be 2 years old november 3th!


----------



## TuckersMom

Molly is BEAUTIFUL! Look at that coat! I cant wait till Tucker gets his big boy coat, hes still got scruffy curly hair!


----------



## Jax's Mom

LOVE THIS THREAD!!!! Such beautiful dogs!


----------



## Megora

I'll play.... 

8 weeks



















10-15 weeks? 



















4-6 months










7-10 months



















15-18 months



















20-24 months










24-27 months










28-33 months










:wavey:


----------



## Ranger

Aw, this is about as close as I come wishing I had adopted a puppy...oh well. Ranger's transformation is a lot more subtle. He lost the shadowed, haunted look in his eyes that he had when he first came to me and was always a little worried about doing the right thing. Since then, he's come to realize all the things that "normal" dogs get to experience right off the bat - meals on a regular basis, toys, cookies, walks, never getting a hand raised to him in anger...in short, living the life of a normal dog.

Here's his pic the day I brought him home. He grabbed this toy and carried it around it in his mouth for the rest of the day - look closely at his eyes. It was a heartwarming time when that haunted look was gone.





Over the months...the eyes started to change and he started becoming the more happy go lucky dog he is now.




I'm glad I'm never going to have to see the look below ever again.


Instead, I get looks like this:


That's the look of a dog who now knows his place in life is secured and safe...and most importantly, loved to bits!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

TuckersMom said:


> Molly is BEAUTIFUL! Look at that coat! I cant wait till Tucker gets his big boy coat, hes still got scruffy curly hair!


Ahah! Molly went through the same thing! Just look at her a 7 months old! :


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Ranger said:


> Over the months...the eyes started to change and he started becoming the more happy go lucky dog he is now.


Ranger is a real beauty! Love his shiny black coat! Oh and those eyes! :--heart:


----------



## Ranger

Aw, thanks!! Molly is one gorgeous gal - I love the creamy coat and her super dark nose!

It's so neat seeing all the puppies to adults transformations. I miss puppies...our last 2 dogs were rescues (Ranger included) so I didn't get to have any puppy time. I so wish I could have gotten him as a puppy!


----------



## Muddypaws

*Darby*

I just put together albums for each of them, and was marveling at the transformations. Darby first

7.5 weeks - the day he came home




































One year later





























Last week - He will be 4 next month - ~sigh~


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Ranger said:


> It's so neat seeing all the puppies to adults transformations. I miss puppies...our last 2 dogs were rescues (Ranger included) so I didn't get to have any puppy time. I so wish I could have gotten him as a puppy!


Humm...Then maybe it's time for Ranger to have a little brother or sister?!


----------



## pwrstrk02

Muddypaws, that is a big beautiful dog you got.


----------



## KatieandAngie

Ranger said:


> Aw, this is about as close as I come wishing I had adopted a puppy...oh well. Ranger's transformation is a lot more subtle. He lost the shadowed, haunted look in his eyes that he had when he first came to me and was always a little worried about doing the right thing. Since then, he's come to realize all the things that "normal" dogs get to experience right off the bat - meals on a regular basis, toys, cookies, walks, never getting a hand raised to him in anger...in short, living the life of a normal dog.
> 
> Here's his pic the day I brought him home. He grabbed this toy and carried it around it in his mouth for the rest of the day - look closely at his eyes. It was a heartwarming time when that haunted look was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3837057&id=615801647
> 
> Over the months...the eyes started to change and he started becoming the more happy go lucky dog he is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the look of a dog who now knows his place in life is secured and safe...and most importantly, loved to bits!


 
That series brought a tear to my eye. I agree, there is something absolutely incredible when you see them make that transition. Give him a big scatch behind the ears from us.


----------



## TuckersMom

Ranger you are absolutely right! You brought out the twinkle in his eye! What a gorgeous dog. EvilNess, Tuckers coat looks EXACTLY like that pic you posted hahaha! Hilarious! MuddPaws, GREAT pics! What a change!! But still as adorable as he was when he was a baby!


----------



## GoldenSummer

Here is a few of Tysons transformations so far


----------



## GoldenSail

Head shots from the first year.










Taken this past week with her first time wearing a light backpack. She will be 18 months in a few more days.


----------



## Adriennelane

I'll bite. Lucy first:

The day we brought her home. 6.5 weeks old










I love this picture of her at 8 weeks even though it's not in focus:









After a bath at around 10 weeks










Four Months Old:










Six Months Old:









A Year Old:










1.5 Years Old:











2 Years Old:









2.5 Years Old:


----------



## Adriennelane

Now it's Dory's turn. Like Ranger, it took a little while to get that haunted look to go away.

Her Petfinder.com pictures - Around 10-12 weeks old.

















The day after we brought her home:











I would guess she's around 3 months old here:


















Doing what she does best, chewing nylabones on her first Christmas, when she was between 4.5 and 5 months old.










About 5.5 months old. Here's that smile I love:









6.5 months old









6 Months Old:









9 Months Old:









10 Months Old;










11 Months Old:










Sadly, she had to wear the Cone of Shame on what we estimated to be her birthday:










13 Months Old:


----------



## autumn

Look at these two pictures Of Millie the first is 3 months and the other is a current 7 month.


----------



## KatieandAngie

Angie

We call that the "crazy eye" and she still gets it...









Scoping birds at the park









Chance when we first got him (this was right after he figured out he was being left behind by his old owners)









He knows it worked out better for him...










She's not always serious









Happy Dogs









Yes, they actually sleep like this all the time


----------



## Laurie

Such beautiful pictures of everyone's dogs!!!!

Ranger's and Dory's stories just made my eyes tear up........ so glad they found their forever loving homes!!!


----------



## Muddypaws

*Kirby*

Ok, now it's Kirby's turn.

The day Kirby came home - 7 weeks















Daddy let her climb up to the back of the sofa (she tries sometimes)















Keeping up on current events








I see some feathers!!








Snoozing on the sofa (she is always up-side-down) 








1.3 years - relaxing in the pool








2 years and SNOW!!!!!








Last week at the Cape - my baby will be 3 next month - too soon!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Kirby is a gorgeous pup! I love the look on his face on the last picture!


----------



## Sheamus

Sheamus...6 weeks to 1 year of age.


----------



## Ranger

Lots of extremely cute puppies turning into gorgeous goldens on this thread!! Love all the pics! And thanks for the compliments on Ranger's transformation - he's become much less shy and much more self-assured in the 18 months I've owned him...and ironically, has become more mischevious now that's he not so worried about losing his new home.

AdrienneLane - You can definitely see the difference in Dory's eyes...she looks like such a sweetie. I love the pic of her sleeping with her lip scrunched up and her little teeth showing - Ranger does that all the time and it never fails to make me smile. Of course, Lucy is gorgeous too!


----------



## Laurie

Unfortunately I don't have very many digital pictures of Reno when he was a puppy and of course my scanner doesn't work....so tonight I'll start with Austin's transformation pictures:

The day we brought him home at 3 months:










At 6 months:









At 9 months:









At the big 1!!!










At 18 months old:










And one taken just yesterday after he was groomed (not great however):










Tomorrow I'll add Lincoln's and what I do have of Reno.


----------



## Ranger

Aw, I was waiting for your pics Laurie!! What a handsome fellow - like all three of your boys! His leash pic is so adorable.


----------



## TuckersMom

i love this thread!!!!



GoldenSummer said:


> Here is a few of Tysons transformations so far


He looks EXACTLY like Tucker! And theyre almost the same age! 



autumn said:


> Look at these two pictures Of Millie the first is 3 months and the other is a current 7 month.


I literally LOL'd! this is way too cute


----------



## Swampcollie

Let;s see if I can find a few old shots.

Maxi at 7 weeks









Maxi at 1 year









Maxi at 11 1/2 years











Kate at 5 1/2 weeks









Kate at 5 years









Kate at 8 1/2 years











Angel at 8 weeks










Angel at 10 weeks










Angel at 17 Months


----------



## 2golddogs

All my early pictures are pre-digital camera! I did scan one of Kosmo when he was a little over a year old.

Kosmo with his beloved Maine lobster. Sundance was about 8 in this picture. My sweet boy left us at 13 years 9 months. Still miss my big boy.








Now Kosmo is my 9 year old sweet sugar face boy.


----------



## Crazy4Gold

*Love this thread*

I love seeing all the pictures and hearing all the stories about these precious fur angels.

Here is my sweet redhead...Hope.She was one day away from being put down at animal control when someone sent me the link to her picture on animal control's website:

Is there anyone who looked into this dog's eyes who would NOT have gone to get her?









She thinks picture taking is funny









From poor terrified afraid of everything one year old puppy to a happy go lucky loves everybody girl today









She is such a treasure.


----------



## C's Mom

Crazy4Gold - what an amazing transformation with Lucy. Lucy is beautiful and has blossomed with your love and care - wow!

Edit: I am really enjoying looking at all your beautiful doggie pics everyone.


----------



## Laurie

Okay.....Lincoln's turn.

The day we brought him home at 9 weeks old:









A few days later:









At 6 months:









At 9 months:









The big 1!!!!










And, a picture taken just a few weeks ago:


----------



## Ranger

Crazy4Gold - That first pic is absolutely heartbreaking. She was definitely screaming out for someone to save her - thank god you went and got her and showed her what the good life is! It's unbelievable to see the change in rescue dogs...

Laurie - Oh my goodness, how did Lincoln go from fuzziest golden puppy I've ever seen to that regal looking guy?? I love the bench pic - It could be captioned "King of the Castle".


----------



## Laurie

Ranger said:


> Laurie - Oh my goodness, how did Lincoln go from fuzziest golden puppy I've ever seen to that regal looking guy?? I love the bench pic - It could be captioned "King of the Castle".


He certainly was a fuzzy boy and no matter how many times I brushed him, his fur always looked unkempt. He was probably the funniest puppy out of the 4 Goldens we've had......


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up for more transformation pictures.......let's see some more!!!


----------



## KatieandAngie

Crazy4Gold - You're right about how could someone NOT go get her and good for you for making it there first. Those shots really bring a tear to the eye. Beautiful, absolutely beautiful to see that change.

Edit: There are so many incredible photos and dogs in here, it's impossible to comment on them all. This thread should be stickied. It really is good for the soul to read through it.


----------



## Megora

Crazy4Gold said:


>


 
I keep looking at these pictures and smiling. The first picture she looked so terrified... you've definitely have done right with her. Love the laughing golden picture. 

@pictures - I have to scan more pics (been meaning to anyway). I'll do that later. But just for fun... here's our half-dog creature. :

This is him about a month after I brought him home. His eyes have changed slightly, but that was one thing that snagged my attention when my barn lady was showing him around and asking somebody to take him. This after somebody drove up in the middle of the night and left him locked in the arena with no food or water. He had dark gold eyes. 












And then these pics are from this summer, four years after I wrapped him in a towel (to keep the fleas contained) and brought him home.


----------



## sdain31y

*Jazz Baby*

Here's some of our Jazz

1: at animal control where she was rescued, approx 6 mths
2: first week at home
3: approx 10 - 11 mths
4: 1 yr - when we celebrate it
5: 14 mths
6: 2 weeks ago, 17 mths


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

I can't believe how much I love these pictures, so much so that it is my inspiration for FINALLY transferring some of my pictures from my old laptop.

I am also so incredibly touched by the stories of rescue. The transformation, especially in the eyes, just astounds me. I genuinely am sitting here with tears of joy...amazing stories. To all of you that rescue, you are saints!! 

Here are two pictures of my Katie and Paddy. The first is the day we picked them up at the breeders and the second was taken this summer. We picked them up at 8 weeks, and the most current picture was taken this summer - they are both 4.5 years old now. Katie is the darker of the two, as I do not know how to add captions to pictures :doh: They were similarly posed, so I thought it was a good comparison picture!

But seriously, this is an amazing thread and I hope lots more of us post pictures!! We all need a good smile as the forum has had a lot of sad news lately ... and this thread is just the spot for oooo's and ahhhh's!

Thanks for looking - Kim


----------



## KatieandAngie

Swampcollie said:


> Let;s see if I can find a few old shots.


All the photos you posted are great and the dogs (and names as well) but this photo just gets me. The Sugar Faces always get to me. 

I think it reminds me of Katie, there's just that look that tells you this dog has some serious heart.


----------



## Laurie

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> I can't believe how much I love these pictures, so much so that it is my inspiration for FINALLY transferring some of my pictures from my old laptop.
> 
> I am also so incredibly touched by the stories of rescue. The transformation, especially in the eyes, just astounds me. I genuinely am sitting here with tears of joy...amazing stories. To all of you that rescue, you are saints!!
> 
> Here are two pictures of my Katie and Paddy. The first is the day we picked them up at the breeders and the second was taken this summer. We picked them up at 8 weeks, and the most current picture was taken this summer - they are both 4.5 years old now. Katie is the darker of the two, as I do not know how to add captions to pictures :doh: They were similarly posed, so I thought it was a good comparison picture!
> 
> But seriously, this is an amazing thread and I hope lots more of us post pictures!! We all need a good smile as the forum has had a lot of sad news lately ... and this thread is just the spot for oooo's and ahhhh's!
> 
> Thanks for looking - Kim


 
OMG...what adorable little babies!!! They're just as gorgeous today.....


----------



## firedancer722

I just love seeing all these pics! It's so fun to see the puppy pics and then see what beautiful dogs they have grown into! I only wish I could have seen Charlie as a tiny pup. 

When I got him, he was supposedly about 8-9 months old. That was right at 6 months ago. 

The day I brought him home... April 2010









Early May 2010









late May 2010 - a rebellious phase  









June 2010 









July 2010









August 2010









September 2010


----------



## Crazy4Gold

This is so much fun. I agree, it is wonderful to see all the wonderful furkids growing up into the wonderful beings they are today.

This morning I posted pictures of my sweet Hope.And thank all of you for your kind comments on her.To this day, I'm not sure who rescued whut of the three of mine, she is my SANITY.

Here are pictures of my "oldest" , Izabelle.She turned seven last March and has been my family since she was nine weeks old.She came to me when I needed her most.I lost my 12.5 year old golden just days before.Losing him nearly destroyed me.He passed on Monday and my sister called me and told me a neighbor of a guy she worked with had a litter of goldens and she made plans for us to go look on Wednesday.Wasn't sure I was ready, but I agreed to go.I sobbed for two hours at this poor woman's house trying to decided if I should take her or not.In the end, she won me over.She quite literally saved my life.She helped me face my grief and start living again.We have a very strong bond, we've been through alot together.

Here she is at nine weeks









First night in new home.She scoped out her sleeping spot and still sleeps there everynight









six monts...lecturing me about having to sit still at her favorite park to get her picture taken AGAIN









two years...playing with her favorite toy









five years









and earlier this year


----------



## Ranger

Love all the pics!! 

Katie and Paddy's Mum - SOOOO cute!!! They look like such little adventurers! Oh my god, just precious!

firedancer722 - aw, he is such a handsome guy. Love all the pics!

Crazy4gold - love the pic running through the field with the flowers and the lion toy!! So cute!!

Swampcollie and Katie and Angie - those pics of your older goldens are so...heartwarming. I love sweet sugar faces with eyes of wisdom peeking out. So sweet...


----------



## Crazy4Gold

Okay, here is my youngest, Walker.He will be three November 1st.He's ninety pounds of three year old PUPPY!..lol

Of my three, he is my big, goofy clown of a boy and I wouldn't have him any other way.Just about the time I think he is finally growing up, he pulls some silly puppy stunt.He is the most gently, loving guy.

Walker was from the first litter of another member here, ThreeSweetGoldens, Lexi's first litter in 2007.He grand adventure in life, and mine I might add, was the flight from Washington State to Florida.Not sure who was more nervous during the flight, him, me or Karen(ThreeSweetGoldens)The whole way through Lexi's pregnancy and even after I flew up to see the puppies when they were three weeks old, I kept saying I wanted a girl.Karen kept saying "I have the perfect boy for you" but I wouldn't listen.Then she sent me this picture, my heart went "thud" and I was in love.I still talk to Karen often, we've become the best of friends and I thank her everytime for this sweet wonderful guy.

Here's that picture that hanged my mind....









10 weeks....hint of things to come...he still likes to carry things in his mouth









3 months...just a cutie pie









six months...









1st birthday party...









2 years









earlier this year...january









almost three...taken last weekend


----------



## Laurie

I was able to pull together a few digital photos of Reno...I have hundreds of paper photos and bum scanner!! Anyway, here are a few of my handsome senior boy!!

Just after we got him - he's about 10 weeks old in this picture.









Reno and his brother Phoenix - Reno is 6 months old.










With his brother Phoenix again...he's around 3 in this picture.










At 5 years old.










Now at 10 years old!!










I have so many beautiful pictures of him growing up....I wish my scanner was working!!


----------



## Ranger

Aw, Laurie...Reno is so handsome. The pics of him and Phoenix made me all teary eyed. So sorry you had to say goodbye to your handsome fellow too soon...


----------



## pwrstrk02

crazy4gold. walker is, for me, one of the best looking dogs on here. if he causes you any trouble, ill shoot you my adress. thanks


----------



## Champ

Puppy, about 9 weeks old?









Maybe 10-11 weeks?









Almost 6 months old









Didn't take many pics of him from 7 months - 2 years old. 

3 Years old









4 Years old









5 years old









6 years old









7 Years Old









and Champ now, he will be 8 in less than 2 weeks


----------



## Crazy4Gold

pwrstrk02 said:


> crazy4gold. walker is, for me, one of the best looking dogs on here. if he causes you any trouble, ill shoot you my adress. thanks


Why thank you very much.I'm a bit crazy about him myself.:smooch:Although I may take you up on shipping him to you if he doesn't get out of his latest chewing stage.:I have been lucky to have a number of Goldens in my life for a few years now, but this guy is truly special.As beautiful as he is on the outside, it doesn't come close to how beautiful he is on the inside.:kiss:

I'm still enjoying seeing everone's furkids in the different stages of their lives.This is a really terrific thread.


----------



## Laurie

Ranger said:


> Aw, Laurie...Reno is so handsome. The pics of him and Phoenix made me all teary eyed. So sorry you had to say goodbye to your handsome fellow too soon...


Thanks....!!! Yes, it's hard to see pics of the two of them together. I fully expected to have them both together for much longer. I still miss Phoenix terribly......

I'll have to find some more pics of Phoenix....his transformation from puppy to adult was amazing. He was the goofiest looking teenager and then blossomed into this big gorgeous boy.


----------



## KatieandAngie

Crazy4Gold said:


> Here are pictures of my "oldest" , Izabelle.She turned seven last March and has been my family since she was nine weeks old.She came to me when I needed her most.I lost my 12.5 year old golden just days before.Losing him nearly destroyed me.He passed on Monday and my sister called me and told me a neighbor of a guy she worked with had a litter of goldens and she made plans for us to go look on Wednesday.Wasn't sure I was ready, but I agreed to go.I sobbed for two hours at this poor woman's house trying to decided if I should take her or not.In the end, she won me over.She quite literally saved my life.She helped me face my grief and start living again.We have a very strong bond, we've been through alot together.


Angie is our Izabelle. We lost Katie and were just reeling from it (she was our comfort through some really bad times in our lives) and we were in the same boat you described. We were hurting so bad and couldn't even contemplate getting another when a complete stranger on a softball forum I belong to read about her passing and offered us a free puppy from his goldens litter. We (Vicky and I) went back and forth about it until one of the other board members made a small post that simply said "Do it Brad, dog people should have dogs". That was it, we loaded up a week later and went and got her. 

Talk about meant to be, the second we went into the house she was all over Vicky and after we left with her she never once whined for her litter mates or mother. If was like she was waiting for us to come get her. She literally immediately bonded with us and never looked back. Both Katie and Angie did that instant "I'm yours" thing.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Champ is a gorgeous pup! Love his 5 years old picture! Stunning!


----------



## Muddypaws

*This thread is Excellent!!*

I am so enjoying all of these pictures. So many precious pups and the transformations as the grow up are fantastic. Keep them coming.


----------



## esSJay

Thanks for pointing this thread out to me Laurie! Not sure how I missed it before! so many touching stories on here about pups who were given a second chance and the opportunity to really be loved and live a happy life!!

Here's Molson's pics!
16 weeks old, coming home with me:









4 months:









6 months:









9 months:









10 months - and his first sign of any feathering on his tail!:









12 months:









15 months:









16 months:









17 months:









21 months:


















21 months:










It's amazing to see him still changing so much over the past 3 or 4 months! I look at him and wonder how he turned into a "real dog" from the puppy that he was just the day before!


----------



## esSJay

Might as well do one for our family GR Skoker too! 

9 wks old:


















6 months:









8 months:









1 year:









between 2 and 3 yrs old:


----------



## Laurie

Awweee....there's Molson!!!! You can see a noticeable difference in him from his 15 month picture to his 17 month picture....really filling out. Love that second last picture of him in the grass......so handsome.

Skoker is one handsome guy as well.....!!!!!


----------



## Megora

editing.. (so far so good... for some reason the pics got REALLY messed up before).

Decided to chip in and show Danny's life in pics...

6-7 weeks





























8 Weeks










Discussing rocks with his brother and learning how to playfight...




























Learning how to "Watch"










4 months










7-9 months, crippled, but still keeping his cool... 










The duck was still his favorite toy - 










Over a year old, growing more beautiful every day -



















2 Years Old -




















5 years old, his first real photo op. Notice the relief on both his and my faces... 










Snow days...



















And Old Days...


----------



## Sweet Girl

I've just finally had time to go through this entire thread. The "just rescued to happy life" transformations are so moving. The haunted eyes and the misery in some of the early pics to the utter joy and security warmed my heart. And I loved seeing everyone's babies go from little snuggles to gorgeous grown ups. 

I have to scan some pictures.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I just looked through the album of Tesia's first year for the first time in ages. Made me smile.

The first picture is at five weeks old, when I went to see her for the first time. That, of course, is her - the only puppy awake and curious about what's going on.

The one under the table is first night home.

That's followed by the "kitchen series."


----------



## Sweet Girl

And the couch series. I felt so bad when we moved and I no longer had a couch against a wall for her. It was always her favourite spot.


----------



## Sweet Girl

And most recent pics from this summer and the past couple months. She's 10 now. I can't believe it. The last one is from her birthday last week.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I got Bob at 7 weeks ans now she is 12....I can see the change.


----------



## KatieandAngie

Megora, What an beautiful series and a wonderful tribute.


----------



## TuckersMom

Here are two that best show Tucker's transforming sleeping habits... he used to always sleep "spread eagle"...err, "duck". Now its belly up! *(OK fine, he isnt asleep in the second one... but he is being a goof as always)


----------



## Megora

Aw<: My Jacks sleeps both ways. The first way - we call it the broken torpedo (we had a dog who would tuck all of his feet in under him and sleep in a straight line like that, we called it 'the torpedo'). 

He also sleeps on my bed, on his back, with his head on _his_ pillow (it's bad if I've given my dog his own pillow, right?). It looks hilarious<:



TuckersMom said:


> Here are two that best show Tucker's transforming sleeping habits... he used to always sleep "spread eagle"...err, "duck". Now its belly up! *(OK fine, he isnt asleep in the second one... but he is being a goof as always)


----------



## TuckersMom

I would love to see a pic of him with his head on a pillow! LOL!!

BTW... love your sig... bears. beets. battlestar galactica. awesome!


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

Ohhh fun!!!

Steeler at 8 weeks...










at 13 months










At 2 years at the GRCA 2008 National










and 3.5 years


----------

